# Is Samsung the crap that it appears to be to me?



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I sent the following to Samsung after, once again, having ANOTHER problem with one of their products. What's been the general impression from Samsung users here? Similar? Different?



> I received the following email quite some time after I sent in a problem report on my computer monitor that quit working properly. Needless to say, it took so long for you people to get back to me that I replaced the monitor with a NON Samsung (Hannspree) model that has been working fine since. I currently own the following Samsung equipment:
> 
> 1 - Samsung Front Load Washer and Dryer. The washer worked for about 5 months or so and now works intermittantly and can't be counted on to finish a load. Of course, being intermittant, I don't dare call the repair guy and get stuck with a service call when it worked properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Aside from numerous HDMI handshaking issues (some of them with other Samsung products), I haven't seen a trend towards craptitude.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

I've owned three TV's (32", 40", 46") and DVD recorder and two Blu-ray players over the past 3-4 years and have experienced no problems... Knock on wood...


----------



## sschr (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a Samsung DLP 61 incher, a 32 Samsung LCD, two cell phones and a DVD player, and one exception, all of them have performed flawlessly. The one issue I had with my DLP was responded to within 24 hours and fixed with inhome service within a week.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I sent the following to Samsung after, once again, having ANOTHER problem with one of their products. What's been the general impression from Samsung users here? Similar? Different?


My sentiments exactly. The ONLY Sammy product that I have been satisfied with is my one 21-200. I've tried several Hi Def TVs and brought them all back. I bought two Sammy DVD upscalers that cost over $300 each and they don't work nearly as well as a $79 Sony upscaler. I've refused to even try a Sammy cell phone. The worst hard drives I've ever used have been Sammys. The list just goes on and on. In any event, you are not alone. I've gotten to the point that I don't even consider Sammys when buying electronics. My feelings about Toshiba mirror my feelings about Samsung.

Of course, you're gonna get many posts from good folks who say that they've never had a problem with any Samsung products. Same thing happens to me whenever I go into a rant about the HR line of 100s. All we have to go by is our own experiences with products, unless you want to believe that several people get stuck with junk and the great majority of the populace have perfectly working devices. Logically, that doesn't seem possible.

Rich


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Put me in the Happy Sammy Camper group. I have two DLPs, one microwave, and a couple HR21s. One DLP had a problem, they fixed it immediately. The service guy said (at the time) that Samsung had one of the best attitudes for repairs--they worked for a good reputation.

(Other companies, that I won't name, won't help the service techs at all.)

Now, things obviously change over time. Hopefully Samsung hasn't gone downhill. But it can happen.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I love my current Samsung HDTV, but hated my old Samsung BluRay. Load times were forever & it was a crap-shoot whether or not the disc would work.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

It seems to be hit and miss for me. I had a couple of their cameras that were great. Cell phones seem to last only a year. DVR's and sound systems I purchased went back after initial purchase due to just not liking them once they were set up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm pretty sure my old cellphone was Samsung and I had that for many years before getting an iPhone this year. I also have had a combo Blu/HD player for about a year... and I now have a Samsung DLP HDTV that I'm happy with.

i always allow for my experience not being that of others, though... and I have found that some companies are good when their products are good, but aren't good at rectifying problems... so if you're lucky and never have a problem, all companies seem better than perhaps they actually are.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Had a Samsung front loading washer, had a number of issues with it and problems with parts availability. After three calls on the same problem Lowes replaced it since I had their extended warrenty. Have a Samsung dryer, no problems with it. 

I also have a Samsung LCD, LN-S4696D, for 3 years, no problems with it (crossing my fingers)


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I have a Samsung DVD recorder/player. The digital channels went away after a year. I have been told that this is a known problem with these contraptions.


----------



## Maui (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a Samsung 52" LCD that is fantastic. The picture quality and ease of use is better than any TV I have ever owned. I did a lot of research before making the purchase last year and nailed it down to Pioneer Elite Plasma or the Samsung. I went with the Samsung because my kids are known for leaving their video games running and I did not want burn in. Sorry others have had issues but I am very happy with mine.

I think if look around you'll find every brand will have lemons.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

All of my Samsung TV and cells work great!!!!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I've had several 19" LCD's crap out after three years of service in an office.

My Samsung cell phone has been flawless for 1.5 years, even surviving an accidental dunking in a duck swamp.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Two out of three people that I know with Samsung DLPs had them die in the first year of owning them... Both were fixed under warranty.

I talked my mom into getting two Samsung LCDs as they seemed like the best buy at the time... One died and Samsung ended up fixing it for her out of warranty which was pretty cool of them... See this thread.

While their stuff doesn't appear to be especially robust, it's nice when it does work...


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Richard King said:


> I sent the following to Samsung after, once again, having ANOTHER problem with one of their products. What's been the general impression from Samsung users here? Similar? Different?


samsung makes the best optical drives. but before they were good I had one and a disk shattered in it.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I own 2 Samsung phones, Samsung bluray player, a Samsung 160GB hard drive and a Samsung DLP.

I've replaced the bulb (during the first year of warranty) on the DLP and haven't had another problem since.

The technician even gave me an extra bulb because 1) I knew what I was talking about and he appreciated it, and 2) it happened within like the first 3 months.... I had this weird bluish black bar at the bottom of my screen...replacing the bulb fixed it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, maybe I am just "lucky". Obviously, I am since today ALL of the emails in my inbox have vanished, but, that's another topic.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

My first widescreen TV was a Samsung rear projection.

3 months after buying it, it took a crap. 

Almost 2 weeks later a repairman came out to fix it, he could not fix it. 1 week later they came and picked it up, 3 months later I got it back, still didn't. I checked it before they left and they took it back with them. 6 weeks later I got it back and it worked. It sucks pretty bad when you buy a new TV and the repair store has it sooooo long. 

9 months later, it happened again. 5 days later, repairman came out, he couldn't fix it. 3 days later they came and picked it up. 6 weeks later I got it back, it worked, but they severely scratched the frame of the TV up.

2 years later, it crapped out again, then I threw it away.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dave29 said:


> My first widescreen TV was a Samsung rear projection.
> 
> 3 months after buying it, it took a crap.
> 
> ...


Oh, My, God! How did you find the patience to endure that? Why didn't they replace it?

Rich


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Oh, My, God! How did you find the patience to endure that? Why didn't they replace it?
> 
> Rich


Who's Patience? :lol: I don;t know her. :lol:

Believe me, I was highly pissed. They never gave me a good reason why they wouldn't replace it.

I think everyone in Samsung's management knew who I was. :nono2:

I will never buy another Sammy TV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Who's Patience? :lol: I don;t know her. :lol:
> 
> Believe me, I was highly pissed. They never gave me a good reason why they wouldn't replace it.


That would have been the honorable thing to do. Kinda reminds me of my experiences with Sony VCRs. I thought they put out the best PQ of all the VCRs and that was pretty much all I cared about. I used them everyday and they broke down at an alarming rate. I don't know how many I ended up just throwing away or how many I bought over the years, but when I found DVRs, I had twelve Sony VCRs running and two in reserve. I've been giving them away for years, and still have a few around the house. Sony service is not very good. At least for VCRs.



> I will never buy another Sammy TV.


That's about as strong an opinion (or a statement of fact) that I have seen on the forum. Well put!

Rich


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I purchased a Samsung 32" LCD television for the bedroom and maybe it should have been a clue when I plugged it in and had to immediately make all kinds of adjustments to get an acceptable picture. Within the first month it started turning itself on and off while watching. The volume would go up and down as well. Finally took it back to BB and bought a Sony like i have in the Family Room. Plugged it in and perfect picture with no adjustments required. Maybe I just got a lemon but I think i'll stick with Sony.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CATCRAW said:


> I purchased a Samsung 32" LCD television for the bedroom and maybe it should have been a clue when I plugged it in and had to immediately make all kinds of adjustments to get an acceptable picture. Within the first month it started turning itself on and off while watching. The volume would go up and down as well. Finally took it back to BB and bought a Sony like i have in the Family Room. Plugged it in and perfect picture with no adjustments required. Maybe I just got a lemon but I think i'll stick with Sony.


Same thing happened to me with that size and a 37" (I think that's the size, it was larger and a different model than the 32"). The Sony LCDs that I have looked at recently seem to have a better range of viewing than other LCDs. The only thing that bothers me about Sony products is the mechanical problems I've had with them.

Rich


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/154129/sony_hdtvs_rated_most_reliable_by_pc_world_readers.html










One reliability survey...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I bought a Sammy DLP in 2005, To Quote, It took a crap in 2007 and $600 repair including a recall fixed - Made the first TV I had to have repaired since 1966.

I will never Own anything Samsung or have it allowed in my home ever again.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> I bought a Sammy DLP in 2005, To Quote, It took a crap in 2007 and $600 repair including a recall fixed - Made the first TV I had to have repaired since 1966.
> 
> I will never Own anything Samsung or have it allowed in my home ever again.


Another firm conviction. And, oddly, not a lot of folks standing up for Sammy products. I didn't even know they made appliances, by the way. I've seen LG appliances and wondered about them, but never a Sammy.

Rich


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Their appliances are at Lowes here. I bought the W/D off of Woot a while back though.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

jerry downing said:


> I have a Samsung DVD recorder/player. The digital channels went away after a year. I have been told that this is a known problem with these contraptions.


Wrong DVD player. The bad one is a Panasonic. The Samsung is fine.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My Samsung combo DVD recorder/VHS Recorder is crap. I haven't had ONE DVD record properly yet.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

There is a Washer recall for Samsung.

And, I have a Color Laser Printer from Samsung that has a blue line along the right edge. Hopefully, this is just for that cartridge and besides, it is not being used for business work.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Their appliances are at Lowes here. I bought the W/D off of Woot a while back though.


I made the mistake of buying a storm door from Lowes last year. Ended up costing nearly $1000. I rarely go near that place anymore. I've never looked at appliances in Lowes or Home Depot. Might have to broaden my shopping areas.

Rich


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

My neighbor had to take three Sammy Plasmas back to BB in the same weekend (all had the same problem and we suspect were from the same lot) before getting a trouble-free one. It's had no problems since then though.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

rich584 said:


> I made the mistake of buying a storm door from Lowes last year. Ended up costing nearly $1000. I rarely go near that place anymore. I've never looked at appliances in Lowes or Home Depot. Might have to broaden my shopping areas.
> 
> Rich


I swore off Home Depot when I went in one time to talk about kitchen cabinets and they told me they charge $125 to do a kitchen layout. I sent my "complements" to the then CEO (who eventually became the CEO of Chrysler) and his office responded with a $10 off the next $100 purchase. Needless to say, that didn't help things.

Lowes has been great. I went in with some questions on the installation of hurricane panels and the fellow I spoke to loaned me a special tool that was required to properly install them on hollow block. I then sent my real "complements" to the CEO office of Lowes telling them that that guy needs a big raise. I am sure that I have spent MANY thousands of dollars at Lowes that could have gone to HD in the process of rebuilding my hurricane house. Heck, if the Samsung washer had worked properly I would have bought another set at Lowes for the hurricane house.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

No Samsung product problems that I can recall. 

Have a LN46A630 LCD that I like a lot (though I wish it were bigger :lol: ).
I appreciate all of the individual color adjustments, picture is beautiful. No problems in about 8 months. I bought it to replace an HP-T4234 plasma that I gave to a kiddo. The Sammy plasma was also a good TV, never had a problem with it and it was especially good with making even SD programming look nice. 
Would have bought a Sammy for the bedroom but I could fit a bigger Sony (has a smaller frame) in the hutch.

In the past have owned Samsung cell phones but none now. Don't recall any problems.

Let's see, what else Samsung? Oh, have a semi-retired DVD/VHS player just in case a need arises to play a tape. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I did have a conversation with a retired Sears CSR who told me that years back Samsung products were a nightmare to deal with, but keep in mind LG used to be Goldstar. If a company focuses on improving, given time and effort, it can be done.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

bidger said:


> keep in mind LG used to be Goldstar. If a company focuses on improving, given time and effort, it can be done.


Wow did they ever make a lot of garbage in their day. :lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Wow did they ever make a lot of garbage in their day. :lol:


I had the VCR, unfortunately it would eat tapes:lol:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BattleZone said:


> One reliability survey...


Seems that the aura surrounding Mits is purely a marketing thing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

On a semi-related note... I just noticed tonight that the newer Dish Network commercial where they are comparing their prices with DirecTV and saying "why pay more for the same HD" they are using 2 Samsung HDTVs in the commercial.

I couldn't tell what model though.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Samsung has a lot of different divisions. It is stupid to slander the whole name over certain divisions performance/reliability. They have things they are good at and things they are weaker at.

Their display devices, especially LCDs, are some of the best in the industry. They even make most of the higher end Sony LCDs. I have had great luck with my TV, Cellphone, and many monitors I have from them *knocks on wood*.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Samsung is a part of the technology sector. Maybe you guys didn't know, but around 10-20% (I forget the real number, but somewhere around there) of all tech parts are DOA. As a person who builds my own pcs, I know that all too well.

Samsung is one of the best companies, and that's alot due to quick responses to fix problems. The lcd hdmi bug was fixed in ui updates, try having that happen on a cheaper tv.

Alot of cheap companies never update their stuff. Hell, alot of more expensive companies don't (*cough* Sony).


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Samsung has a lot of different divisions. It is stupid to slander the whole name over certain divisions performance/reliability.


It would appear that I have a sampling from several "divisions", all of which have turned out to be junque.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You can have bad luck with just about any manufacturer. The only Samsung product I have is a 19 in. LCD monitor and it has been flawless.

My biggest run of bad luck has been with Sony. I had two DVRs which lasted less than two years each and a RPTV which required a $300 repair after 6 years (and the same failure occured after another 6 years). OTOH, my 1988 Trinitron has never had any issues.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Same thing happened to me with that size and a 37" (I think that's the size, it was larger and a different model than the 32"). The Sony LCDs that I have looked at recently seem to have a better range of viewing than other LCDs. The only thing that bothers me about Sony products is the mechanical problems I've had with them.
> 
> Rich


I have 2 Sony's now a 52" and 32" and BluRay player and have no issues at all. I had Sony's prior to LCD's as well and never had a single problem with any of them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> You can have bad luck with just about any manufacturer. The only Samsung product I have is a 19 in. LCD monitor and it has been flawless.
> 
> My biggest run of bad luck has been with Sony. I had two DVRs which lasted less than two years each and a RPTV which required a $300 repair after 6 years (and the same failure occured after another 6 years). OTOH, my 1988 Trinitron has never had any issues.


The only gripes I have ever had with Sony products are mechanical. The PQ on all the Sony TVs that I have had were better than any others I tried. The VCRs suffered terribly from mechanical flaws and I still bought them because of the picture they pumped out. I had one really amusing Sony VCR. Every time I hit the "Play" button, it ejected the cassette. Not once in a while, every single time. Had it "fixed" a couple times, spent more than I paid for it and finally threw it out. The last thing I did with it, before I pulled the plug was hit "Play" and it ejected the cassette. Persistent little bugger. It never gave up.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CATCRAW said:


> I have 2 Sony's now a 52" and 32" and BluRay player and have no issues at all. I had Sony's prior to LCD's as well and never had a single problem with any of them.


I just got a Sony BD player and it puts out a great picture. One of my Sony DVD upscalers won't go in reverse at all. Mechanical problems. I had a very expensive 40" CRT Hi Def TV that went completely dead. Called Sony tech support and asked them if the set had a fuse inside. Nope. Didn't believe it and pulled the cover off and, sure enough, there was a tiny 6 amp time delay fuse just after the power cord and it was blown. Would have cost me at least $250 to replace the fuse using Sony's sterling repair service. Spent less than a dollar for a couple of them.

Rich


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Richard King said:


> It would appear that I have a sampling from several "divisions", all of which have turned out to be junque.


I guess you have just had bad luck. I know a few things to stay away from with Samsung (I would not buy a dishwasher for example from them and most of their DVD/Bluray players are mediocre), but their Monitors and TVs are top notch...frankly the best consumer TVs out there IMO.

Sony is a funny one cause they dont make barely any of their own stuff. They design it, but have others like Samsung and less known large ODMs make it for them. This is why there is a WIDE variable in how good Sony products are. Samsung has a bit of this as they do shop around for some of their components/products. It is a fact of life in this day and age, but some companies are better than others and some are just a name even.


----------

